# GE Silicone 1 or 2?



## MollyAttack

I cannot seem to find a definitive answer on which one is better to use. Some seem to argue that GE I is better because it used to say "aquarium safe" on it, though I see a ton of people use GE II. I plan on making a vivarium for a crested gecko, not PDFs, so I don't know if bio-seal will really matter or not...

Anybody got any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## B-NICE

I use GE 2 brown in 3 of my viv's. I was told the GE 1 has a mold inhibitor.


----------



## MollyAttack

Hmm...I thought GE II had a mold inhibitor. Haha. Now I'm all messed up.


----------



## Ed

GE II contains organotins that act as a catalyst in it's curing process that are also responsible for the mildew resistence. See the discussion here 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35720-bio-seal.html 

Ed


----------



## B-NICE

Heres something helpful from Ed's link.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

not at all...I work in a hospital...and never worked for them. Just something they sent me long time ago and figured i'd post it. GE II has better all round (plastics, rock...etc.) adhesive properties than GE I. Although GE I and II rate glass binding at 7, GE I holds glass better (and this is not GE telling me this, I discovered this myself along with many others. Both can be used, you just need to get the windows and doors (blue tube) and not bath and kitchen (red tube, has mildew prevention, fungicides..etc.). The one difference between GE I and II besides binding properties is the way they cure. GE I cures via acetic acid and GE II via ammonia. I just figeured I'd post this stuff to clear the confusion I thought everyone had known. The disclaimer about not for aquariums is, from what i had known to be circulating (not sure of the truthfulness about it though) is that GE was sued when a big aquarium fell apart and lots of water damage...etc. to this persons house. Now the questions remains whether this person applied the silcone properly and allowed it to cure properly before water was added. I know i leave it for at least a week. From what i've heard (again not sure of its validity) is that AGA uses GE I and the disclaimer previosly mentioned seems to point that without naming AGA. Take all this for whats its worth...just additional information. I've always used GE I without problems and many advanced reefers use it to. Hope this clears it up.


----------



## Ed

If it doesn't off gas acetic acid (the strong vinegar odor) then it uses the bioseal (organotins) to catalyze the reaction to release ammonia instead. All of the GE II silicone uses it, regardless if it says bioseal/mildew prevention on the label or not. 

Ed


----------



## B-NICE

So at the end of the day are they both good?


----------



## Ed

It depends on your level of comfort.. All GE II products contain bioseal whether it says it on the label or not. So if you comfortable that the GEII doesn't leach into the tank then you can use it. It is a simple precaution I can take so I don't use it. 

Ed


----------



## B-NICE

What would you recommend?


----------



## Neontra

B-NICE said:


> What would you recommend?


Glasscages.com - Aquarium Sealant


----------



## B-NICE

so i found a ge 2 brown windows/door/attic/basement. it doesnt say anything about bio seal (ed said it wouldnt). 100% silicone. the 5th instruction states "allow at least 3 hours before exposing caulk to water. not for use below the water line, where fda compliance is necessary, or aquariums."

under the warning label states "uncured product causes irritation. may cause headache, dizziness, and nausea. methnol and ammonia are released during cure. avoid breathing vapors." 

GE 1 has the same 5th instruction. the warning label says "acetic acid released during cure." 

Ed stated a lot of this, i just wanted to read off the label for everyone.


----------



## MollyAttack

Alright, well considering gecko tanks are not nearly as wet or humid as PDF tanks, I think I'd be perfectly fine using either. Thanks.


----------



## beatusb

I found info from the MSDS for GE Silicone II Window and Door (clear), whose product number is GE5000. Momentive is the actual mfgr. of the product and uses the GE tradename.

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/2d/2d9622c5-268d-4ab0-8dce-32dd186b8b72.pdf

Here is the MSDS for silicone I (clear):

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/2b/2b4de67e-87cb-4e48-b395-3ff978de0f7b.pdf

NOTE: Silicone I states that its solubility in water is "Insoluble." BUT, Silicone II states that it is "Negligible" (page 4 of each MSDS). Also, under toxicology, GE II states: "May impair fertility. May cause harm to unborn child." No such statement appears in MSDS for GE I. 

Since, GE I is not that hard to find, I don't take the chance and use it instead of GE II.


----------

